# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى > أحكام القضاء المدني >  مجموعة أحكام حديثة متنوعة

## هيثم الفقى

*إثبات عقد الإيجار*
*1 - تصدي محكمة أول درجة للفصل في النزاع القائم بين الطاعن والمطعون ضده المتدخل في الدعوى بصفته مشترى العقار الكائن به عين النزاع بشأن صحة واقعة استئجار الطاعن لها من أبيه المؤجر والمالك الأصلي للعقار منتهية في قضاءها إلى ثبوت العلاقة الايجارية . قضاء الحكم المطعون فيه بإلغاء حكم أول درجة وبرفض دعواه تأسيساً على وجوب إقامتها ابتداء على المطعون ضده . خطأ .*
*( الطعن رقم 428 لسنة 71 ق - جلسة 13 / 1 / 2003 )*

*2 - تمسك الطاعنة بتقاضي المطعون ضده مقدم إيجار منها على أن يخصم من الأجرة الشهرية المستحقة عليها ألا انه كلفها بالوفاء بالأجرة كاملة دون إعمال الخصم مما يقع معه التكليف بالوفاء باطلاً وطلبها إحالة الدعوى للتحقيق لإثبات ذلك .
اطراح الحكم المطعون فيه هذا الدفاع وقضاؤه بالإخلاء تأسيساً على أن تقاضي مبالغ خارج نطاق عقد الإيجار يشكل جريمة لا يجوز إحالة الدعوى للتحقيق لإثباتها . مخالفة للقانون وخطا في تطبيقه .*
*( الطعن رقم 1709 لسنة 72 ق - جلسة 18 / 8 / 2003 )*
*إعلان*
*ميعاد المسافة المضاف لميعاد الطعن 
ميعاد المسافة المضاف لميعاد الطعن ستون يوماً لمن كان موطنه في الخارج وجوب احتسابه من الموطن الأصلي للطاعن دون موطنة المختار يستوي في ذلك الموطن العام أم موطن الأعمال أم مواطن النائب القانوني للغائب أو ناقص الأهلية علة ذلك م 17 ، 213 ، 215 مرافعات . الاستثناء . حالاته .*
*( الطعن رقم 2500 لسنة 67 ق جلسة 26 / 11 / 2001 )*
*الامتداد القانوني*
*الامتداد القانوني لعقد الإيجار 
المستفيدين من منيرة الامتداد القانوني لعقد الإيجار .حلولهم محل المستأجر الأصلي فيه اثر وفاته أو تركه المسكن . م 21 / 1 ق 52 لسنة 1969 المقابلة للمادة 29 / 1 ق 49 لسنة 1977 . الحكم بعدم دستورية نص المادة الأخيرة فيما تضمنه من استمرار عقد الإيجار لأقارب المستأجر نسباً . لا اثر له علة ذلك .*
*( الطعن رقم 4068 لسنة 66 ق - جلسة 19 / 3 / 2003 )*

*2 - الامتداد القانوني لعقد الإيجار لمزاولة نشاط تجاري أو صناعي أو مهني أو حرفي :
قضاء الحكم المطعون فيه بإنهاء عقد إيجار العين محل النزاع تأسيساً على ثبوت غلقها منذ تاريخ وفاة المستأجر وان أحدا من ورثته لا يمتهن ذات مهنته دون استظهار ما إذا كان غلق العين والتوقف عن استعمالها في ذات نشاط المورث ينم عن تخلي الورثة نهائياً عنها وليس توقفاً اقتضته ظروف الوفاة لحين معاودة الانتفاع بها . خطأ .*
*( الطعن رقم 1522 لسنة 71 ق - جلسة 21 / 11 / 2002 )*
*التماس أعاده النظر*
*الطعن على الحكم الاستئنافي بالنقض . لا يحول دون قبول التماس إعادة النظر فيه متي توافرت شرائطه .*
*( الطعن رقم 2902 لسنة 65 ق ، 240 لسنة 66 ق - جلسة 9 / 12 / 2001 )*
*بطلان*
*العقد الباطل لا وجود له عدم جواز تصحيحه بالإجازة . سقوط دعوى بطلانه بالتقادم . 141 م مدني المقصود به عدم سماع دعوى البطلان الصريحة . لكل ذي مصلحة الحق في تجاهل وجود العقد الباطل مهما مضي علية الزمن وللمحكمة أن تقضي ببطلانه من تلقاء نفسها .*
*( الطعن رقم 3415 لسنة 70 ق - جلسة 8 / 4 / 2002 )*

*دعوى*
*دعوى الطرد للغصب . دعوى موضوعية . التزام محكمة الموضوع ابتداء بالتحقيق من حق رافعها في استعمال الشيء واستغلال . وجوب تثبتها من بعد من السند القانوني لواضع اليد وتكييفة وبحث توافر أركانه وشروط صحته ومداه للوقوف على ما إذا كان غاصباً من عدمه .*
*( الطعن رقم 8024 لسنة 65 ق - جلسة 8 / 4 / 2002 )*
*دستورية*
*اثر الحكم بعدم الدستورية : 
عدم جواز استخلاص قاعدة قانونية جديدة أو نص بديل من منطوق أو أسباب الحكم : المحكمة الدستورية العليا . اقتصار وظيفتها على مراقبة دستورية القوانين واللوائح لا المبادئ القضائية والاجتهادات القانونية . الحكم بعدم دستورية نص . أثره . عدم جواز تطبيقه من اليوم التالي لنشر الحكم. إستخلاص قاعدة قانونية جديدة أو نص بديل من منطوقة أو أسبابه . غير مقبول . علة ذلك . المادتان . 29 ، 49 ق 48 لسنة 1979 بإصدار قانون المحكمة الدستورية العليا .*
*( الطعن رقم 1006 لسنة 72 ق - جلسة 24 / 3 / 2003 )*
*طرد للغصب*
*تمسك الطاعن بأن مطالبته ابتداء للمطعون ضده بأجرة عين النزاع لاعتقاده خطأ انه مستأجر لها وفور علمه انه يضع اليد عليها بلا سند عدل طلبه إلي طرده للغصب وتدليله على ذلك بما ورد بتقرير خبير الدعوى . دفاع جوهري . إغفال الحكم المطعون فيه هذا الدفاع وقضائه برفض دعوى الطرد تأسيساً على أن المطالبة بالأجرة قرينة على انتفاء الغصب . قصور مبطل .*
*(الطعن رقم 7794 لسنة 66 ق - جلسة 9 / 6 / 2003 )*
*فسخ عقد الإيجار*
*الشرط الفاسخ الصريح 
تمسك الطاعن بتعسف المطعون ضده في طلب إعمال الشرط الفاسخ الصريخ لتأخره في الوفاء بالأجرة لمدة ثلاثة اشهر وان الأضرار التي تصيبه من فسخ العقد لا تتناسب البته مع ما قد يحققه المطعون ضده من مصلحة وتدليله على ذلك بالمستندات والقرائن . اطراح الحكم المطعون فيه هذا الدفاع وقضاءه بالإخلاء استناداً إلى أن الدفاع سالف البيان لا سند له من الواقع أو القانون وان الشرط الفاسخ الصريح يسلب القضاء سلطته . خطأ وقصور .*
*( الطعن رقم 2803 لسنة 71 ق - جلسة 10 / 3 / 2003 )*
*قرارات لجان تحديد الأجرة*
*: القواعد الموضوعية المتعلقة بتحديد الأجرة فى القانون 49 لسنة 1977 . خضوعها للقانون الذي أنشئ المكان في ظله . القواعد الإجرائية المتعلقة بطرق الطعن على قرارات لجان تحديد الأجرة في القانون ذاته . سريانها على الدعاوى التي رفعت بعد العمل بأحكامه . لا يغير من ذلك رفع الدعاوى بعد العمل بأحكام القانون 136 لسنة 1981 الذي سمح بالطعن بالنقض على أحكام محاكم الاستئناف فى الطعون على قرارات لجان تحديد الأجرة . علة ذلك .*
*( الطعن رقم 774 لسنة 58 ق - جلسة 13 / 1 / 2003 )*
*المساكنة*
*1- تمسك الطاعنة بمساكنتها خالها المحرر باسمه عقد الإيجار منذ بدء الإجارة دون انقطاع . نفي الحكم المطعون فيه هذه المساكنة وقضاءه بالإخلاء على سند من أنها كانت وقت تحرير عقد الإيجار طفلة فاقدة التمييز وان الأوراق خلت من وجود شخص تعيش في كنفه كان يساكن المستأجر الأصلي دون استظهار ما إذا كان خالها هو المتولي أمرها أو الولي علي نفسها ومدي توافر نية المساكنة واستمرار الإقامة منذ بدء الإجارة دون انقطاع . خطأ وقصور .*
*( الطعن رقم 1345 لسنة 72 ق - جلسة 23 / 6 / 2003 )*

*2- النصوص الخاصة بقيود المسافة على المطلات . عدم تفرقتها بين باب ونافذة سريانها على ملك الجار عند الحد الفاصل بين عقارين للأخير طلب الحكم بسدها عند عدم مراعاة المسافة القانونية ولو كان العقار المطل علية أرضا فضاء علة ذلك*
*( الطعن رقم 5895 لسنة 63 - جلسة 8 / 1 / 2002 )*

----------


## محمد حماد

اريد تحميل كتب قانونية حديثة ويكون تحميلها سهل وشكرا

----------

